# Regina is either extremely brilliant or extremely lazy.



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

The other day, I decided to put Regina's igloo back in her cage. I'd taken it out because she was sleeping in her hedgie bags more, but I decided I would try the igloo again. I put her food and water dish in the corner next to it. I came home yesterday to find this:



















Apparently, she's such a diva that she won't even leave her hut to eat her food... :lol:

And also, because I know pics of a cage aren't nearly as cute as pics of a hedgie, here is a pic I snapped a few nights ago while she was sleeping in a bag on my lap...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahaha that's so cute! Regina is a smartypants. 

Sometimes Liam will push the side of the igloo up with his snout to get into it; it's so funny. I'm always like "you know, there's a door only a few inches away!" Silly hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You may find she likes a hedgie bag but would like it to be in her igloo. Try giving her both options and see which she prefers. 

Such a cute little bum. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They are smart lil critters..lol. I have one guy that will only eat if I put his food dish under his hedgie hat for him. He'll gladly come out to wheel and drink, but will not eat at all if his dish isn't under his hat, and he won't put it there himself. LOL


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

cylaura said:


> Hahahaha that's so cute! Regina is a smartypants.


Thanks!



cylaura said:


> Sometimes Liam will push the side of the igloo up with his snout to get into it; it's so funny. I'm always like "you know, there's a door only a few inches away!" Silly hedgies.


That's the exact same thing I though when I saw her igloo :lol:



Nancy said:


> You may find she likes a hedgie bag but would like it to be in her igloo. Try giving her both options and see which she prefers.


Oh that's a good idea! I'll try that when I get home.



Nancy said:


> Such a cute little bum. :lol:


  I love it!



nikki said:


> They are smart lil critters..lol. I have one guy that will only eat if I put his food dish under his hedgie hat for him. He'll gladly come out to wheel and drink, but will not eat at all if his dish isn't under his hat, and he won't put it there himself. LOL


Hahaha, that's too funny!

Hedgehogs make me happy


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

HAHA that is hilarious! What a little einstein.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'd have to vote for her being very smart! It must have taken some effort to get it up like that & a lazy person wouldn't bother! :lol: 

They will never stop amusing me. Such a cute patootie!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

how silly! and her little tail is soo cute!!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahahaha, butt. So cute
Dexter never goes in his igloo either... i'd be curious to know how the "bag in the igloo" thing works out... although he hasn't figured out he can go in his bag either. He usually just sleeps under it haha


----------

